# My emmersed aquatic plants



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some aquatic plants I have grown emmersed over the past few months (inspired by Xema . Most of them are just plain old Wendtii, there is not much selection as far as Crypts go here in South Africa.

Here's the full tank









Here are some close ups. I am hoping for flowers anyday now as its getting colder.






















































Here's an African violet I cloned, ready for planting and 'hardening off'.









An Echinodorus species but not sure which one!









Thanks for looking.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant in the second individual picture looks like _C. pontederiifolia_.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> The plant in the second individual picture looks like _C. pontederiifolia_.


Hello Mr Krombolz, how art thou 

Yes indeed you are correct. They're my favourite Crypts, gotta love those flowers 

Here's another one I have in my shrimp tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quariums/15644-my-shrimp-and-killie-tank.html


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really healthy specimens!!!!


Greetings from Spain


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Xema 

Thanks. Hows your setup coming along? You must have quite the collection by now?

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------

